# Crash Pads: Who's got the 411 on them?



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

i use some 661 soft knee pads, on top of thermals, under outer pants....considering hip and wrist protection next...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

red makes some good stuff


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm looking very hard at some Pro-Tec IPS Hip Pads. Looks like the going rate is about $50 US.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my _padded nappy of choice _are those made by a small MX protection firm called *SKELETOOL *in SoCal

they are so good, i no longer notice when i crash!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I just bought some Pro-Tec IPS Hip pads from Dog Funk with the 20% discount coupon they emailed me. I'll give my review after I get to try them out.


----------

